# a sort of ludwigia???



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

this plant is sold to me as an emersed aquatic plants
can anybody help to id?



ludwigia???


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Ludwigia repens I would say.


----------

